# Order the most advanced Car



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The most advanced and luxurious Mercedes-Benz yet created - the new S-Class - has gone on-sale in the UK, priced from £62,650 OTR.










The S-Class has never ceased to raise technology standards, pioneering safety, comfort and engineering features such as ABS, anti-lock brakes, SRS airbag, ESP®, catalytic converters and Night View Assist. The new S-Class promises to continue to raise the benchmark in efficiency, in comfort, refinement and personalisation.

With a three engine line up of one diesel, one petrol and one petrol hybrid - S 350 BlueTEC, S 400 Hybrid and S 500 - the new range also offers two trim choices of SE Line and AMG Line, as well as the standard and long wheelbase options, with UK production commencing in September ahead of deliveries in October.








The new S-Class offers up to a nine per cent increase in power over the outgoing W 221 model (to 333 hp for the S 400 Hybrid), 18 per cent reduction in CO2 (147 g/km for the S 400 Hybrid) and 22 per cent improvement in fuel consumption (44.8 mpg for the S 400 Hybrid).

Improved levels of standard equipment over the already impressive outgoing 
S-Class, includes the addition of a reversing camera, COMAND Online NTG 5, full LED Intelligent Light System, DAB digital radio and Keyless Start.










Additional new equipment for the S-Class includes Magic Vision Control, the innovative wash/wipe system that applies washer fluid directly in front of the wiper blades to minimise waste and obstruction to the driver, enhanced AirMATIC full air suspension system with continuously adaptive damping control delivering a composed ride while retaining the ability to lower at speed (by 10 mm at 70 mph and a further 10 mm at over 100 mph) or rise by 30mm should it be required during low speed manoeuvres, and COMAND Online 
NTG 5 - the latest generation of telematics - all as standard.

The Magic Body Control suspension system debuts on the new S-Class - an option on the S 500 (£4,340). Linked to the new Road Surface Scan system, Magic Body Control uses a stereo camera located on the top edge of the windscreen to scan the road up to 15-metres ahead, allowing it to model a precise image of the road surface.









The system then uses this image to calculate if any action is required to react to uneven road surfaces. Should this be the case, the damping characteristics of each wheel can be influenced by Magic Body Control through the use of hydraulics operating at a pressure of 200 bar in a fraction of a second. This counteracts the pitching, rolling and lifting motions felt on uneven roads, creating unprecedented ride comfort.

Providing comfort, class-leading refinement and entertainment systems is the innovative new interior of the S-Class, equipped as standard with a pair of high-resolution TFT screens measuring 307 mm diagonally. They relay key vehicle information as well as allowing quick, intuitive access to the most sophisticated system of its kind, from the optional 1,540 watt Burmester 3D surround sound system with 24 specially designed speakers, 24 amplifier channels and three speakers integrated into the headlining (£6,430) to the range of perfumes emitted by the Air-Balance Package (£360) - a further function of which is the ionisation of the air entering the vehicle, passing through a filter system to improve the quality of the air and remove pollutants.

Three different seat packages are available in the rear - ranging from three seats finished in high quality leather to two individual seats complete with the ability seats to recline to an angle of 43.5 degrees. Furthermore, the seats can, if desired, simulate a hot stone massage for even greater comfort and the armrests can be heated.

With all the improvements in technology, in equipment, safety systems and efficiency, the new S-Class accounts for only a two per cent rise in price for the S 350 BlueTEC SE Line over the outgoing car. Prices start from £62,650 OTR for the S 350 BlueTEC SE Line, rising to £65,650 OTR for the S 350 BlueTEC L SE Line, £69,650 OTR for the S 400 Hybrid L SE Line and £88,130 OTR for the S 500 L AMG Line.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Sounds very comfortable and 24 speakers!!! That's alot of speakers lol 


Prob in the wrong section I'd imagine unless I'm missing something


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Lush


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> ...to the range of perfumes emitted by the Air-Balance Package (£360)...


:doublesho

It's a bit like the 'I can't believe they invented it!' slots on The Simpsons


----------

